# Suche neuen PC Bildschirm!!!



## Simon_PCfreak (30. Juni 2009)

Hi, an alle!

Wollte mir vllt. mal einen neuen Monitor für meinen PC kaufen.
Er sollte 24 Zoll (oder 22 Zoll) haben.
Sehr spieletauglich sein.
Am besten nicht mehr als 300 Euro kosten.

Fragen:

-Wie viel abstand, sollt ich von einem 24 oder 22 Zoller haben?

-Ist für mein System ein 24 Zoller empfehlenswert?

System:

AMD Phenom 2 x4 940 B.E. @ 3 GHZ

Palit GTX 260

danke...


----------



## nVIDIA (30. Juni 2009)

Der beste und neuste 22" Monitor auf dem markt zur Zeit ist der AOC V22 für ca. 200 Euro. Sehr gute Farbbrillanz, integrierte Lautsprecher, Webcam und das neue W-LED-Backlight! Ein absolutes Top-Produkt!

Sollte es ein 24" sein, dann würde ich dir den Viewsonic VX2433wm für ca. 230 Euro empfehlen. Hat eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 Pixel, unschlagbare 20ms Reaktionszeit und integrierte Lautsprecher.

Was dein System betrifft würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen.


----------

